# BBQ Porn



## Bacardi (Dec 14, 2008)

Made these several months ago...Just wanted to show and tell...

Used a Masterbuilt electric smoker...Made pulled pork which took about 15 hours to smoke.  Also two racks of ribs, using the 3-2-1 method.  I use 1/4c of honey for every 1c of masterpiece bottled BBQ sauce...Obviously, I'm not a BBQ purist...However I'm in my 20s and most of my guests are too...Most have never had real BBQ, they consider chiles babyback ribs the best BBQ they've ever had.


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 14, 2008)

MMMmmmmmmmmmmmm.... 

Ohh, I just noticed you're in GA... I'll be right over!


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 14, 2008)

looks great .. you like the masterbuilt?


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 14, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> looks great .. you like the masterbuilt?



I love the masterbuilt...Here in GA, you wake up it's 40f outside...By 5pm today it could be 70f in direct sunlight.  Digital controls make it idiot proof, great lazy-Q 

Edit:  Key to the best BBQ is maintaining temps...When the outside air keeps changing, you have to increase or decrease the smokers temps...Digitally controlled is truly set it and forget it...


----------



## Mama (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks great Bacardi!  Dinner is when?


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 14, 2008)

cool .. been thinking about getting one ..


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 14, 2008)

Mama said:


> Looks great Bacardi!  Dinner is when?


  Burgers and twice baked potatoes are in the works now 



love2"Q" said:


> cool .. been thinking about getting one ..



It's a great smoker and to my understanding a really good price right now...If you don't mind spending a $100 or so more, look into the Bradley...Digitally controlled electric with a wood autofeeder   Heard nothing but great things about that smoker as well...


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah .. been looking at the bradley too .. 
i like playing with the fire though .. 
thats what is holding me back ..
my char griller gives me a reason to watch football in the garage 
and drink beer ..


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 14, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> yeah .. been looking at the bradley too ..
> i like playing with the fire though ..
> thats what is holding me back ..
> my char griller gives me a reason to watch football in the garage
> and drink beer ..



Lol, I'm the opposite...Have the electric allows me to never get up from my couch while BBQing, I do have a mini-fridge nearby for beer 

You can't go wrong with MES, bradley or a traditional smoker


----------



## pacanis (Dec 14, 2008)

How does the electric smoker work for producing smoke? I vaguely remember a post a while back of someone not being able to generate much smoke in their electric smoker. I don't remember if they said the brand or ever resolved the problem...


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> How does the electric smoker work for producing smoke? I vaguely remember a post a while back of someone not being able to generate much smoke in their electric smoker. I don't remember if they said the brand or ever resolved the problem...


 
Heating element at the bottom...In the M.E.S.'s case, it has a box the chips drop into...It produce plenty of smoke...I personally think electrically smoked ribs are smoker than charcoal-smoked ribs, as you some of the charcoal taste gets transferred over to the ribs...Most people enjoy the hint of charcoal...

If a company is marketing a SMOKER and it's unable to smoke, isn't that false advertising?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool. Thanks.
I like the idea of a thermostat controlled BBQ. Perfect when your temps can fluctuate like you said, or for long smokes.

Yeah, I don't remember if it was an equipment problem or chip/chunk technique, just that they were only getting the chips to smolder and not much smoke.


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Cool. Thanks.
> I like the idea of a thermostat controlled BBQ. Perfect when your temps can fluctuate like you said, or for long smokes.
> 
> Yeah, I don't remember if it was an equipment problem or chip/chunk technique, just that they were only getting the chips to smolder and not much smoke.



I've seen on some brinkmans that they just have a coil on the bottom...With every electric I've seen, the wood has to be right on the coil to make smoke...With the Brinkman it was difficult to keep contact with the wood and coil...


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 21, 2008)

Great pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toots (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh - DROOL - this looks awesome.  Smoking is one area I've been thinking about trying.  I want to try a brisket.


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 21, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Great pics,thanks for sharing.



Thanks!



Toots said:


> Oh - DROOL - this looks awesome.  Smoking is one area I've been thinking about trying.  I want to try a brisket.



Thanks also!  Brisket is the hardest to master, but if you can master it you can smoke anything


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 21, 2008)

*3 2 1 method*

What is the 3 2 1 method


----------



## jminion (Dec 22, 2008)

Savannahsmoker said:


> What is the 3 2 1 method


 
Now look what you have done. LOL

Rib cooking techniques that is for pork spare ribs, 3 hours in smoke, two hours in foil and one hour back on the cooker out of the foil. Rather generic number, have to adjust to pit temp get desired results.


----------



## Bacardi (Dec 22, 2008)

Savannahsmoker said:


> What is the 3 2 1 method





jminion said:


> Now look what you have done. LOL
> 
> Rib cooking techniques that is for pork spare ribs, 3 hours in smoke, two hours in foil and one hour back on the cooker out of the foil. Rather generic number, have to adjust to pit temp get desired results.



To clarify, I like to call the method the "best odds" ribs...If you can maintain a stable temp usually 225f (give or take 10f), you are rewarded with very smoky, juicy and "fall off the bone" ribs.  The overwhelming majority of people will think this will yield the best ribs they've ever had.  With that being said, most people have not experience true BBQ, only BBQ they've had is chain restaurants.  To purists and rib competitions, these are frowned upon.  They feel ribs should be tender, just not that tender.  The reason I say best odds is because you have the best odds of your ribs appealing to the masses.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 22, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> yeah .. been looking at the bradley too ..
> i like playing with the fire though ..
> thats what is holding me back ..
> my char griller gives me a reason to watch football in the garage
> and drink beer ..


 
I'd like to pick up an upright next year.  I love my Chargriller, but the difference in temps from left to right gets on my nerves.  Like you, I need the fire though.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 22, 2008)

......actually, if I had some decent plans I could build one.


----------

